# Clutchcity.net BLOWS!!!!!!!



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

What the hell?! I just registered last week ago and im already banned. Can you believe that [strike][email protected]!!!![/strike] And i didn't do anything wrong in that forum, so i don't understand what the hell is up. Does anyone here face similar problems?

No masked cursing- hollis


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TDUBB</b>!
> What the hell?! I just registered last week ago and im already banned. Can you believe that [email protected]!!!! And i didn't do anything wrong in that forum, so i don't understand what the hell is up. Does anyone here face similar problems?


I am not registered there so I don't share your problems, so all I can say is, forget about the cluthcity site and come here and join us instead, your posts will be welcome! :yes:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

like Tenshi says, your posts are welcome here, as long as you follow the guidelines. I, like some of our other posters post there as well, so I'd appreciate it if you'd refrain from bashing them too much....there is usually a reason to get banned


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> like Tenshi says, your posts are welcome here, as long as you follow the guidelines. I, like some of our other posters post there as well, so I'd appreciate it if you'd refrain from bashing them too much....there is usually a reason to get banned


Thats my complaint, I've NEVER bashed anyone there. When i login I can't enter the forum. I emailed them but got no reply, it's a good site but um..... to bad i can't come back :upset:. 

I guess i'll chill over here.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TDUBB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats my complaint, I've NEVER bashed anyone there. When i login I can't enter the forum. I emailed them but got no reply, it's a good site but um..... to bad i can't come back :upset:.
> ...



I won't take this far because this forum is so much better, but why do you think it happened....was it language?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TDUBB</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats my complaint, I've NEVER bashed anyone there. When i login I can't enter the forum. I emailed them but got no reply, it's a good site but um..... to bad i can't come back :upset:.
> ...


the same thing happened to me. i emailed them and they replied a few days later. i'm not sure what happened but they deleted my other name and i logged in again and it worked. but i still like it here better. over there it is all rockets fans. so everything is really biased. here is more of a mix.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> the same thing happened to me. i emailed them and they replied a few days later. i'm not sure what happened but they deleted my other name and i logged in again and it worked. but i still like it here better. over there it is all rockets fans. so everything is really biased. here is more of a mix.


Are you from Houston? in my talks they quickly ban people who aren't from the area.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you from Houston? in my talks they quickly ban people who aren't from the area.


I'm not, and have been there almost 2 years and have over 2000 posts. Go figure.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you from Houston? in my talks they quickly ban people who aren't from the area.


no. i'm from beaumont. it's pretty close to houston though. but i never really go there. i'm not sure if i've even ever posted. they all have the same few opinions.


----------

